# Beyond the Zone Power Lift



## liza0183 (Jan 23, 2008)

I just grab this at Sally's & used it once but I don't know if I am doing it right. When i have damp hair and blow dry it with a round brush it kinda does next to no volume. Can you guys help? Have any of you bought this product? If so please give me tips. 

btw i have long layers not much layers near the top of my head so is that the problem? 

thanks so much


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 24, 2008)

ive tried this b4 and hated it, it gave me 0 volume. i love that line too, their volume shampoo is good but the power lift did nothing for me.


----------



## liza0183 (Jan 24, 2008)

okie dokine so any suggeestion out there ?? something not the expensive maybe thanks


----------



## AlarmAgent (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liza0183* 

 
_okie dokine so any suggeestion out there ?? something not the expensive maybe thanks_

 
This Got2B product has worked pretty well for me in the past.  My ultimate volume blow-drying serum sort of thing is Tigi's Superstar, but that is pretty expensive, so it may not be exactly what you're looking for.  

However, the Got2b one works in pretty much the same way.  Apply to damp hair concentrating at the crown, blow dry upside down, et cetera...  Everything I tried in their volume-based line has worked pretty well, the hairspray and one of the pomades as well.  I think that particular brand extension is like...Got2bSexy or something.  The names are awful silly, but they're definitely great for the price!  It's a shame about that Beyond the Zone stuff, I really like a few of their products, but I'll know not to get that one now.

Good luck!


----------



## liza0183 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks so much Alarm Agent! I will definitly check go3be out I read in another thread that their products are good for the prince. I'll check out Tigi's too at this point I think I am willing to pay anything. I used that Root Lifter again and still nothing really amazing is happening to my hair.


----------

